# Indiana Jones 5 um ein Jahr verschoben



## Darkmoon76 (5. April 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Indiana Jones 5 um ein Jahr verschoben* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Indiana Jones 5 um ein Jahr verschoben*


----------



## Wut-Gamer (5. April 2020)

Können sie gerne auch länger verschieben, z.B. auf das Jahr 2121...


----------



## Neawoulf (5. April 2020)

Kann man das rückwirkend nicht auch noch auf Teil 4 anwenden?


----------



## MichaelG (5. April 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Kann man das rückwirkend nicht auch noch auf Teil 4 anwenden?



Naja eher rückwirkend einstampfen. Nicht nur verschieben.


----------



## Martina (5. April 2020)

am besten für immer verschieben bis zum Sankt Nimmerleinstag


----------



## trioptimum (5. April 2020)

Wird eh langsam knapp wenn Oppa Ford noch "sinnvoll" mitmachen soll.


----------



## AlBundyFan (6. April 2020)

sinnvoll wäre, wenn harrison ford garnicht mehr vorkommen wird. im letzten teil wurde doch eh schon sein sohn eingeführt...also könnte man auch einen film mit dem sinn im zentrum der geschichte machen und bräuchte ford nicht mehr.


----------



## MichaelG (6. April 2020)

Welcher letzter Teil ? In Teil 3 gab es keinen Sohn von Indy.


----------



## LOX-TT (6. April 2020)

Diese "Indy 4 gabs nie" Witze werden auch nicht witziger wenn man sie dauernd wiederholt 

Ja die Aliens und das Ufo hätten nicht sein müssen, auch die Killerameisen, die Lianenszene und der fliegende Atomkühlschrank waren schräg. Aber ein Totalreinfall war der Film jetzt auch nicht.


----------



## Rabowke (6. April 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> [...]Ja die Aliens und das Ufo hätten nicht sein müssen, auch die Killerameisen, die Lianenszene und der fliegende Atomkühlschrank waren schräg. Aber ein Totalreinfall war der Film jetzt auch nicht.


... aber du hast doch gerade den kompletten vierten Teil nacherzählt?! 



Wobei ich jetzt die Aktion mit dem Kühlschrank nicht soooo verkehrt fand, dass hatte noch einen Indy-Moment für mich.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. April 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... aber du hast doch gerade den kompletten vierten Teil nacherzählt?!
> 
> 
> 
> Wobei ich jetzt die Aktion mit dem Kühlschrank nicht soooo verkehrt fand, dass hatte noch einen Indy-Moment für mich.


Naaajaa... Die einzige Szene die noch sowas wie altes Indy-Feeling versprühte war die im Treibsand... Mit der Schlange. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------

